# German Shepherd Training - German Commands (pronounciation)



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

...just a quick clip I put together. I am pronouncing and exercising the basic German Commands for German Shepherd Training such as: Sitz (sit), Platz (down), Bleib (stay), Hier (come), Steh (stand) and Fuss (Heel). 






thx for watching.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool!! I liked it....


----------

